# Change username?



## FlyingCyclist (14 Dec 2019)

Not new, but there isn't anywhere appropriate to ask.

Are we able to change our usernames?


----------



## Rocky (14 Dec 2019)

Message or tag @Moderators

They'll help - they are usually quick to respond and will get it sorted promptly


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

DavidS said:


> Not new, but there isn't anywhere appropriate to ask.
> 
> Are we able to change our usernames?


You could post here
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/site-support.29/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Dec 2019)

Mod Note:
@DavidS send me a contact us message or post on here what you'd like to be your new username, me or one of the mods team will change it for you.
Cheers.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2019)

Maybe I should change mine to Captain Awesome?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 Dec 2019)

Name change as image. All one word. Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2019)

And _OP_'s next request will be to change it to '_FlyingCyclist_'!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jan 2020)

Many Thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2020)

I changed my name to hide and a while ago and I must say since joining the cycle chat witness protection program I've been leading a reasonablely good life ,I feel safe and despite living in a tent and growing a beard and wearing a wig I'm very happy.


When does my old name disappear from my AV ? As I feel this could blow my new identity


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I changed my name to hide and a while ago and I must say since joining the cycle chat witness protection program I've been leading a reasonablely good life ,I feel safe and despite living in a tent and growing a beard and wearing a wig I'm very happy.
> 
> *
> When does my old name disappear from my AV ? As I feel this could blow my new identity*


It doesn't change automatically. If you right-click on your username at the top right of the page to open your account details and scroll down the page you can change that to your own choice in the Custom Title box.

Keep it clean please.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It doesn't change automatically. If you right-click on your username at the top right of the page to open your account details and scroll down the page you can change that to your own choice in the Custom Title box.
> 
> Keep it clean please.




Thanks Phil, I don't want to attract attention  so it will be


----------

